# elle a eu un coup de foudre



## Schrodinger's_Cat

(1) Lorsqu'elle rencontra Eddy, elle a eu un coup de foudre. Il y a des choses qui ne s’expliquent pas!

[Elle tomba soudainement et passionnément amoureux de Eddy.]

Il mio tentativo:

Quando incontrò Eddy, ha avuto un colpo di fulmine. Ci sono delle cose che non si spiegano!


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> (1) Lorsqu'elle rencontra Eddy, elle a eu un coup de foudre. Il y a des choses qui ne s’expliquent pas!
> 
> [Elle tomba soudainement et passionnément amoureux de Eddy.]
> 
> Il mio tentativo:
> 
> Quando incontrò Eddy, ha avuto/è stato un colpo di fulmine. Ci sono delle cose che non si spiegano/possono spiegare!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante Necsus per il tuo aiuto!

Ecco un'altro esempio:

En arrivant sur la côte, elle aperçut une petite maison qui faisait face à la mer : 
ce fut immédiatement le coup de foudre. Elle voulait absolument acheter cette maison.

Arrivando sulla costa, si accorse una piccola casa che faceva fronte al mare: Fu stato immediatamente un colpo di fulmine. Voleva assolutamente/senz'altro comprare questa casa.

Posso utlizzare "un colpo di fulmine" in questo caso?


N.B. _L'expression "avoir le coup de foudre" employée avec un complément, l’expression signifie "avoir une passion soudaine pour quelque chose, par exemple un endroit, une maison, un tableau, etc.)"_


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être aussi, s’enticher de, être amoureux fou de : _cotto _? _essere innamorato cotto di_
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/italien-francais/cotto
http://www.woxikon.it/ita/essere%20innamorato%20cotto%20di.php


----------



## zone noire

BenVitale said:


> Arrivando sulla costa, si accorse una piccola casa che faceva fronte al in riva al mare/ che si affacciava sul mare : Fu stato fu immediatamente un colpo di fulmine. Voleva assolutamente/senz'altro comprare questa casa.
> 
> Posso utlizzare "un colpo di fulmine" in questo caso?


 
Oui bien sûr, on peut employer cette expression pour les choses aussi, de la même manière qu' en français d'ailleurs.

Ce qu'on ne peut pas dire en italien c'est _"accorgere una casa "_ car dans cette acception il faut utiliser _"notare,vedere, scorgere" _donc_ "notò una casetta, vide una casetta"._


----------



## Necsus

Oui. Et tu peux dire aussi _ne rimase affascinato_, _ne fu conquistato_, _se ne innamorò perdutamente_, et ainsi de suite.


----------



## Luysa

BenVitale said:


> (1) Lorsqu'elle rencontra Eddy, elle a eu un coup de foudre. Il y a des choses qui ne s’expliquent pas!
> 
> [Elle tomba soudainement et passionnément amoureux de Eddy.]
> 
> Il mio tentativo:
> 
> Quando incontrò Eddy, ha avuto un colpo di fulmine. Ci sono delle cose che non si spiegano!



  In questo caso preferirei un'altra soluzione...non conosco tutto il resto del testo, ma tradurrei la frase :
"L'incontro con Eddy fu un colpo di fulmine. (Ci) sono cose che non si possono spiegare!"


----------

